# Entitlements for the over 60s



## taraking (31 Jul 2007)

My husband is working full time, earning 500euro a week. he is 68 years old.he has been told by a friend he is entitled to receive OAP,we assumed because he was employed fulltime he wouldnt be elegitable,however he filled in the forms & the dept SW are looking into it.He has never claimed for anything before, & has worked since he is 16 yrs old. we pay a morgage of 900 monthly, as well as payment protection,which is 114.00,credit union, & bank loan,before we can buy a tin of soup.we are wondering if there is anything else he is entitled to,as we have no idea how the system works.he applied for a free travel pass at age 66 & received it. Sorry for being so longwinded,but we would really appreciate any help.Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jul 2007)

*Re: information needed please*



> *information needed please*




Your thread title gives no indication of the nature of your query. Please edit it.


----------



## Purple (31 Jul 2007)

*Re: information needed please*

Go into/phone your local citizens information centre and ask them for help.
They should be able to arrange an appointment with an accountant or other advisor who can give you the help you need.


----------



## pat127 (31 Jul 2007)

*Re: information needed please*



Purple said:


> Go into/phone your local citizens information centre and ask them for help.
> They should be able to arrange an appointment with an accountant or other advisor who can give you the help you need.



If you take Purple's advice ask the CIC for a copy of "Entitlements for the Over-60s".


----------



## taraking (4 Aug 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Aug 2007)

Also - Age Action Ireland are very helpful in my experience when dealing with seniors' issues.


----------



## Protocol (7 Aug 2007)

If he paid PRSI through his working life he should be entitled to a PRSI pension since age 66.

He can continue to work, and receive the PRSI pension.


----------

